
Discuss: Google Instant Search Suggests Higher CPC Keywords - abrudtkuhl
http://twitter.com/abrudtkuhl/status/23944562073
======
BrandonWatson
Interesting theory. My thought was that they might have actually created a
problem which could blow up their revenue model.

[http://www.manyniches.com/uncategorized/did-google-
instant-j...](http://www.manyniches.com/uncategorized/did-google-instant-just-
blow-up-their-revenue-model/)

Part of that post discusses that the clever SEO marketing types will likely
try to figure out the pathing through the suggested keyword list and perhaps
bid up the leaf node terms. Whether that's a temporal or systemic change is
unclear.

~~~
byoung2
It seems like it would be the opposite...as you type, Instant Search suggests
longer and longer tail queries (which should have lower CPC value). The ads
that show on the longer tail results page should have a much higher
clickthrough rate, and therefore more revenue.

